# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  حديث "أرحنا بها يا بلال".. تخريج مع دراسة السند

## أبو عبد الرحمن الأغا

*هذه دراسة في حديث النبي  : "أرحنا بها يا بلال".. راجيا من الإخوة الكرام.. إبداء النقد والنصح، دون وَذْرِ الحديث ذَرْوَ الرياح للرماد.*
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: انْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَأَبِي، إِلَى صِهْرٍ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ نَعُودُهُ فَحَضَرَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَقَالَ لِبَعْضِ أَهْلِهِ: يَا جَارِيَةُ ائْتُونِي بِوَضُوءٍ لَعَلِّي أُصَلِّي فَأَسْتَرِيحَ، قَالَ: فَأَنْكَرْنَا ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يَقُولُ: «قُمْ يَا بِلَالُ فَأَرِحْنَا بِالصَّلَاةِ».
أخرجه أبو داود في سننه، وأحمد في مسنده واللفظ المثبت له، والطّحاوي في شرح مشكل الآثار، والطبراني في المعجب الكبير، وأبو نُعيْم في معرفة الصحابة، وهذا التخريج مُجملًا، وإليك التفصيل:
1.      *أخرجه أبو داود* – رحمه الله تعالى-:  في موضعين:
1)      كتاب الأدب- باب في صلاة العَتْمَةِ، ح/ 4985، قال:
حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ، حَدَّثَنَا عِيسَى بْنُ يُونُسَ، حَدَّثَنَا مِسْعَرُ بْنُ كِدَامٍ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَجُلٌ: قَالَ مِسْعَرٌ أُرَاهُ مِنْ خُزَاعَةَ: لَيْتَنِي صَلَّيْتُ فَاسْتَرَحْتُ.. (فذكر الحديث بخلاف يسير في اللفظ)
2)      كتاب الأدب- باب في صلاة العَتْمَةِ، ح/ 4986، قال:
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ، أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ، حَدَّثَنَا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ الْمُغِيرَةِ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ، قَالَ: انْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَأَبِي، إِلَى صِهْرٍ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ نَعُودُهُ..(فذكر   بمثله).
2.      *وأخرجه أحمد* – رحمه الله تعالى- في مسنده في موضعين: 
1)      باقي مسند الأنصار- أحاديث رجال من أصحاب النبي r، ح/ 23088، قال: 
حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ، حَدَّثَنَا مِسْعَرٌ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، عَنْ رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَسْلَمَ.. (ثمَّ ذكر الحديث مختصرا).
2)      في ذات الموضع، ح/23154:
قال: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ، قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ مَعَ أَبِي عَلَى صِهْرٍ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ..(و  و اللفظ المثبت في المتن)
3.      *وأخرجه الطَّحاوي* – رحمه الله تعالى- في (شرح مشكل الآثار: بَابُ بَيَانِ مُشْكِلِ مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ لِبِلَالٍ فِي الصَّلَاةِ: " أَرِحْنَا بِهَا يَا بِلَالُ "، ح/5549)، قال:
 حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ سِنَانٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ، قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ مَعَ أَبِي عَلَى صِهْرٍ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ،..(  مّ ذكر الحديث بمثله).
4.      *وأخرجه الطبراني* – رحمه الله تعالى- في موضعين من المعجم الكبير:
1)   حدثنا معاذ بن المثنى و أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب قالا ثنا مسدد ثنا عيسى بن يونس عن مسعر بن كدام عن عمرو بن مرة عن سلمان ابن خالد - أراه من خزاعة - قال: صليت فاسترحت فكأنهم عابوا ذلك عليه فقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول: ( يا بلال أقم الصلاة أرحنا ) [المعجم الكبير، ح/6214].
2)   حدثنا علي بن عبد العزيز ثنا أبونعيم ثنا أبوحمزة الثمالي ثابت بن أبي صفية حدثني سالم بن أبي الجعد حدثني عبدالله بن محمد بن الحنفية قال : انطلقت مع أبي إلى صهر لنا من أسلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فسمعته يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : أرحنا بها يا بلال [المعجم الكبير، ح/ 6215]
5.      *وأخرجه أبو نعيم* في (معرفة الصحابة، ح/7149)، قال: 
حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ حَمْدَانَ، ثنا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي، ثنا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مَهْدِيٍّ، ثنا إِسْرَائِيلُ، عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ، عَنْ سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ، قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ مَعَ أَبِي عَلَى صِهْرٍ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ..(ف  كر الحديث بمثله).
ý     *إسناد الحديث*:
والحديث – أقصد المثبتَ في المتن-، رجاله كلهم ثقات، لكن يبقى الإشكال قائمًا في راويين، مع عدالتهما وتوثيقهما، إلا أنه لا بد من الوقوف عندهما قليلًا:
1.      *سالم بن أبي الجعد*: وهو سالم بن أبى الجعد : رافع الغطفانى الأشجعى مولاهم الكوفى، واختلف في وفاته، فقيل: 97هـ، وقيل: 98هـ، وقيل:100هـ، وقيل: بعد ذلك. [تهذيب الكمال: أبو الحجاج المزي: ر: 2170].
لكنَّ ابنَ حجرٍ –رحمه الله تعالى-، ضعَّف ما جاء في تجاوزه للمائة. أفاده في التقريب (ر:2170).
وقد نال – أي: سالم بن أبي الجعد- حظًّا من ثِقَةَ أئمة أهل النقد؛ كيحيى بن معين، وأبو زرعة، والنَّسائي – رحمهم الله تعالى-.. [تهذيب الكمال، للمزي: ر: 2170].
*·     * *عللُ سالمِ بنِ أبي الجعد:*
وسالم بن الجعد – رحمه الله تعالى- على جلالة قدره وفقهه وعلمه، إلا أنه كان يرسل كثيرا، وكان يدلس أيضًا، كما نصَّ على ذلك الذهبي- رحمه الله تعالى- في الميزان.[(تقريب التهذيب، ر: 2170) ،(ميزان الاعتدال، للذهبي: 3/162)].
فأما إرساله، فعلى القول بأن معنى المرسل: هو إسقاط التابعي للواسطة بينه وبين النبي r، فيكون منتفيًا ههنا، أما إن كان بمعنى انقطاع السند قبلَ الراوي أو إسقاطِ الراوي لمن فوقه فهو متحقق في سالم، وعلى وجه التحديد؛ في الرواية التي يُسْقِطُ فيها الواسِطة بينه وبينَ عبد الله ابن الحنفية، إذ عدّ بعضهم ذلك مرسلًا.
وما ذُكِرَ من كون المرسل، هو مطلق الانقطاع أو إسقاط الراوي لمن فوقه أو روايته عمّن لم يسمع منه، هو مذهب بعض أهل الفقه والأصول؛ بل هو المشهور عندهم كما صرح به النووي رحمه الله تعالى في التقريب، وحمل الإرسال على هذا المعنى قطع به الخطيب البغدادي، وذهب إليه ابن القطان، وأفاد ابن الصلاح – رحمه الله تعالى- أنَّ يعقوب بن شيبة في مسنده قد جعل هذا النوعَ مرسلاً. [علوم الحديث، لابن الصلاح: 63]، [تدريب الراوي، للسيوطي: 152، 175].
فبالنظر في إسناد أبي داود المذكور أولًا، وكذلك إسناد الإمام أحمد المذكور أولًا، نراه قد أسقط عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية، فالإسناد على هذه الوجه، ضعيف، يعتضد بما وقَع في الرِّوايات الأُخَر من ذكر الواسطة التي أسقطها، وهي عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفيه.
وأما تدليسه، فإنه لا يضر، لكونه من المرتبة الثانية، كما في (طبقات المدلسين، لابن حجر العسقلاني، ر:48)، وقد صرّح بالسماع عن ابن الحنفية كما في رواية الطبراني (ح/ 6214).
وارْجِعِ البَصَرَ كرةً أخرى في الرواية المنقطعةِ، المتقدِّمِ ذكرها، تجدْ أن سالمًا قد أدى الرواية عن الصحابي بالقول تارةُ، كما في إسناد أبي داود، وأداها عنه بالعنعنة تارةً أخرى، وعلى مذهب جمهور أهل العلم، أن (عن) و(أنَّ) سواء، ولا اعتبارَ بالحروف، وإنما هو باللقاء والمجالسة والسماع والمشاهدة، مع السلامة من التدليس، ومايقال في (عن) و(أنَّ)، يُمكن أن يقال في (قال..)، لاشتراكهما في إيهام السماع وعدمه، فمن ظهر تدليسه، ولم يُعلم له سماعٌ عن الذي روى عنه، فلا قبولَ لروايته، رُدَّت روايته عنه، ومن لم يظهر تدليسه، وثبت سماعه، فحكم روايته بأي لفظ كانت، أنها متصلة، واشترط أبو عمرو المقرئ – رحمه الله تعالى- أن يكون الراوي معروفا بالرواية عمّن يروي عنه. ولا بُدَّ من حصول مطلق السَّماع أو اللقاء كما تقدم. [علوم الحديث، لابن الصلاح: 62-66].
*إيرادٌ قويٌّ على قَبولِ تدليسٍ غيرِ مقبولٍ:*
وأما رواية سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن الصحابي مباشرة، كما في مسند أحمد (ح/23088)، وسنن أبي داود (ح/4985)، فقد يورد بعضهم احتمال السماع.
ويتأيد ذلك بتصحيحُ الدارَقطنيِّ للرواية التي سقط منها ابن الحنفية، والتي روى فيها عن الخزاعي بلفظ (عن)، فقد أورد –رحمه الله تعالى- بعضَ طرقِ الحديث، ثم جعل الرواية التي سقط منها ابن الحنفية أصحَّها، وإليك مادَّةُ جَوابِهِ، عن مسألة طُلَّابِهِ:
"(وسُئِل عَن حَدِيثِ مُحَمدِ بنِ الحَنَفِيَّةِ ، عَن عَلِيٍّ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلم ، أَنَّهُ قال :" يا بِلاَلُ أَرِحنا بِالصَّلاَةِ").
فَقال : هُو حَدِيثٌ يُروَى عَن سالِمِ بنِ أَبِي الجَعدِ ، واختُلِف عَنهُ ؛ فَقِيل : عَنِ الثَّورِيِّ ، عَن عُثمان بنِ المُغِيرَةِ ، عَن سالِمِ بنِ أَبِي الجَعدِ ، عَنِ ابنِ الحَنَفِيَّةِ ، عَن عَلِيٍّ ، قالَهُ أَبُو خالِدٍ عَبد العَزِيزِ بن أَبان ، عَنِ الثَّورِيِّ.
وَقال إِسرائِيلُ ، عَن عُثمان بنِ المُغِيرَةِ ، عَن سالِمِ بنِ أَبِي الجَعدِ ، عَن عَبدِ الله بنِ مُحَمدِ بنِ الحَنَفِيَّةِ ، عَن صِهرٍ لَهُم ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلم ، لَم يَذكُر عَلِيًّا.
وَرَواهُ *عَمرو بن مُرَّة* ، وأَبُو حَمزَة الثُّمالِيُّ ثابِتُ بن أَبِي صَفِيَّة ، عَن سالِمِ بنِ أَبِي الجَعدِ ، عَن رَجُلٍ مِن خُزاعَة ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلم.
لَم يَذكُر عَلِيًّا ، ولا ابن الحَنَفِيَّةِ.
وَقِيل : عَن أَبِي حَمزَة ، عَن سالِمٍ ، عَنِ ابنِ الحَنَفِيَّةِ ، عَن بِلاَلٍ.
وَقال مُحَمد بن رَبِيعَة : عَن أَبِي حَمزَة ، عَن سالِمٍ ، عَن عَبدِ الله بنِ مُحَمدٍ الأَسلَمِيِّ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلم."
ثُمَّ قال: "وَقَولُ عَمرِو بنِ مُرَّة أَصَحُّ." [العلل، للدارقطني: (2/74)، المسألة: 461].
وعلى كل حال، فإن قُدِّرَ احتمال سماعه من الصحابي، فإنه احتمال مردود، وسماع غير معهود، ومتى ما تطرَّق إلى دليلٍ احتمال، بطل به الاستدلال، ويتأكد ذلك بما تقدم تقريره.
*وأمَّا الرِّواية بينه وبين عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية، محمولة على الاتصال؛ لثلاثة أوجه:*
*أ.        لكون تدليسه لا يضر، فهو مذكور عند ابن حجر من ضمن المرتبة الثانية، وقد نص عليها الحافظ بقوله: " من احتمل الائمة تدليسه وأخرجوا له في الصحيح لإمامته وقلة تدليسه في جنب ما روى كالثوري أو كان لا يدلس الا عن ثقة كابن عيينة" [طبقات المدلسين، لابن حجر العسقلاني، ص: 13].
فهو لإمام فقيه ثقة كما تقدم، وتدليسه عن ثقة، وهو : عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية.
*ب.    لتصريحه بالسماع، كما جاء في رواية الطبراني السابقة.
*ج.     سلامته من الجَرْحِ، الذي تُرد روايته لأجله.
*د.       ثبوت المعاصرة بينه وبين عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية.
*ه.     يستأنس ههنا بما ذكره الحافظ أبو الحجاج المزيُّ، من كون عبد الله بن محمد هو من شيوخه.

2.      *الرجل المبهم في السند،* وفي شأنه مسألتان: الأولى: إبهامه، والثانية: الاضطراب في أمره
*أ-       فأما المسألة الأولى، وهي: *إبهامه*.
فقد اتفقت الروايات على إبهامه، فلم يتبين عينه، ولا حاله كذلك، فإن أرْجَعْتَ البصرَ في مجموع الروايات، تَبَيَّنَ بجلاء أن الرجلَ المبهمَ صحابيٌّ، لما وقع من تصريحه بالسماع في مواضعَ عِدَّةٍ، بل لما وقع من التصريح بصحبته في رواية الطبراني آنفةِ الذِّكر.
ومن مجموع ما ذُكِر من الطرق السابقة لهذا الحديث، نراه قد أُبْهِمَ، لكننا إذا نظرنا إلى رواية الطبراني في المعجم الكبير، وجدناه قد صرَّح به وسماه، وهو: سلمان بن خالد الخُزاعي.
ورجال إسناد الطبراني – رحمه الله تعالى- كلهم ثقات، ما خلا ثابت بن أبي صفية، فقد ضعفوه:
قال فيه يحيى بن معين: ليس بشيء.
وقال النَّسائي: ليس بثقة.
قال ابن عدي: وضعفه بين على روايت، وهو إلى الضعف أقرب.
قال الذهبي: ضعَّفوه.
قال ابن حجر: ضعيف رافضي.
[الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال، لابن عدي: 2/93، ر: 311]، [تهذيب الكمال، للمزي: 4/357]، [الكاشف، للذهبي، ر: 687]، [تقريب التهذيب، لابن حجر، ر:818].
ولكن تابعه على روايته كل من: عثمان بن المغيرة وعمرو بن مرة، ويُلاحظُ وجود سقوط في السند، للحلقتين اللتين بين عمرو بن مرة، والرجل الخزاعي، وهما: سالم بن أبي الجعْد، وعبد الله بن محمد، واحتمال سماع عمرو بن مرة ضعيف جدا، وقد نص أبو حاتم رحمه الله تعالى، على أن عمرو بن مرة، لم يسمع من أحد من الصحابة إلا من أبي أوفى. [جامع التحصيل، للعلائي، ص: 247، ر:584].
*ý    * *حكم مبهم الصحابي:*
ومن المعلوم، أن إبهام الصحابة لا يضر؛ لأنَّ عِلَّةَ رَدِّ رواية المبهم: الجهل بحاله، فلا يُحْكَمُ على الحديث بصحة ولا بضعف إلا بعد تبين حال رواته من جهة توثيقهم أو تجريحهم، أما الصحابي، فالجهالة به لا تضر لكونهم عدول ثقات بنص القرآن الكريم، بدليل قول الله تعالى: {وَكُلاًّ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ } (الحديد: 10)، وقوله تعالى: {مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعًا سُجَّدًا يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلًا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (29)} (سورة الفتح). وغيرهما من الأدلة الثابتة في الكتاب والحِكمة والإجماع.
قال ابن الصلاح رحمه الله: "وَالْجَهَالَ  َ بِالصَّحَابِيِّ غَيْرُ قَادِحَةٍ، لِأَنَّ الصَّحَابَةَ كُلَّهُمْ عُدُولٌ، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ." [علوم الحديث: 56].
وقد روى البخاري عن الحميدي، قال:" إذا صح الإسناد عن الثقات إلى رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو حجة وإن لم يسم ذلك الرجل". [التقييد والإيضاح، للعراقي: 75].
وقال الأثرم:" قلت لأبى عبد الله - يعنى أحمد بن حنبل-: إذا قال رجل من التابعين : (حدثني رجل من اصحاب النبي r) ولم يسمه، فالحديث صحيح؟ قال: نعم". [أخرجه الخطيب البغدادي في الكفاية: بَابٌ فِي قَوْلِ التَّابِعِيِّ: حَدَّثَنِي رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، هَلْ يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ حُجَّةً؟، ص: 415].
وقد نصَّ على ذلك ابن حجر في [(فتح الباري: كتاب الحدود- باب ما يكره من لعن شارب الخمر، ح/6282)، وكذلك في [التلخيص الحبير: كتاب الطهارة- باب الأحداث، (ح/ 174): (1/360)].
بل ونقل ابن عبد البر الإجماعَ على ذلك.
*تنبيه:* استفدت بعضًا من هذه النقولات، من رسالةٍ علميَّةٍ، للشيخ العراقي البحَّاثَةِ: ماهر ياسين الفحل، بعنوان: أثر علل الحديث في اختلاف الفقهاء، في فقرة خاصَّة بهذه القضية، عَنْوَنَها بقوله: إبهام الصحابي، وقد ذكر فيها حكم إبهام الصحابي في الإسناد.[ أثر علل الحديث، للفحل: 74- 77].
==== يتبع ====

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الأغا

==تابع==
*ب- *الاضطراب في نسبته* : وهي المسألة الثانية.
ثمَّ إن أرجَعْتَ البصرَ كرتين وجدْتَ الاضطراب قد وقع في نسبته، فمرةً يُذْكَرُ أنَّهُ رجل من أسلم، ومرةً أنَّهُ رجل من خزاعة، ولا تعارض بينهما لوجهين:
أما أحدهما: فراجعٌ إلى اتحاد النسب بينهما، فلا اضطراب ولا تعارض بين النسب الخُزاعي والنسب الأسلمي، فكلاهما من أصل واحد، بل وبعض النسّابين يجعلهم بطنًا واحدا، إذ إن أصلهم واحد، فهم من بني الأزد من قحطان اليمن، لكنَّ بني مازن من الأزد تفرقت من اليمن، ثم أقبل بنو عمرو بن لحي فانخزع عن قومهم فنزلوا مكة، ثم أقبل بنو أسلم، فانخزعوا عن قومهم أيضا، فسمي الجميع خزاعة.
وأورد القلقشندي – صاحب كتاب: نهاية الأَرَب في معرفة أنساب العرب- نقلًا مفاده: أنّ خزاعة هو أسلم، ومالك وملكان من بني أقصى بن حارثة بن عمرو بن مُزَيْقِيَا.
وذكر في موضع سابق عن هذا الموضع، أن بني أسلم هم بطنٌ من بطون خزاعة القحطانية.
ثم أوردَ نقلًا – لم أعلم صاحبه-، فيه فائدة حسنة عن تاريخ خزاعة، قال: "وكانت مواطنهم مكة ومر الظهران وما بينهما، وكانوا حلفاء لقريش، وكان لخزاعة ولاية البيت بعد جرهم، ولم تزل بيدهم إلى أنباعها أبو غسان من قصي بن كلاب بزق خمر."
[نهاية الأرب، للقلقشندي : 39، 244، 245].
وأما الآخر: فراجع إلى اختلاف النسب: فإن ابن حزمٍ – رحمه الله تعلى- قد بيَّن في (جمهرة الأنساب) أنهما من بطنين مختلفين، وليس في ذلك تعارض مع ما سبق، فقد بيَّن أن أسلم بطنٌ من بطون أفصى بن عامر بن قمعة بن إلياس بن مضر، وأن أسلم هذا، هو ابن أفصى، أما خزاعة، فهم أبناء لحي بن عامر بن قمعة بن إلياس، فيتبين بهذا أنهم أبناء عمومة، وكلاهما راجعان إلى عامر بن قمعة في نسبهما، وعلى تقدير الاختلاف، يمكن أن يُقال: إن أقرب القبائل نسبًا لخزاعي، هي أسلم.
وعل كل حال، فإن لم يكونا بطنا واحدا باعتبار الفرع: وهو ما تفرع عن عامر بن قمعة، فإنهما بطن واحد من حيث الأصل، وهو عامر بن قمعة بعينه.[جمهرة أنساب العرب، لابن حزم: 467-468].
وبهذا يتبين أن خزاعة لما انخزعوا عن قومهم إلى مكة، سُمُّوا بخزاعة، ثم انخزعت أسلم، لكن بني لحي على ما يظهر من نقولات القلقشندي قد حازوا على لقب (خزاعة) لانخزاعهم أولًا إلى مكة، وإلا فكلاهما انخزع إلى مكة.
ومعنى انخزع: انقطع؛ قال ابن فارس – رحمه الله تعالى- : (خَزَعَ) الخاء والزاء والعين أصل واحد يدل على القطع والانقطاع، يُقال: تَخَزَّعَ فلان عن أصحابه: إذا تخلَّفَ عنهم في السير، ولذلك سُمِّيَتْ خُزاعةُ؛ لأنهم تخزَّعوا عن أصحابهم وأقاموا بمكة، وهو قول القائل:
فلمّا هبطنا بطن مَرٍّ تخزَّعَتْ *** خُزاعةُ عَنَّا بالحلول الكَراكِر.
[معجم مقاييس اللغة، لابن فارس: مادة (خَزَعَ)، ص: 254].
والبيت لحسان بن ثابت، وفي الفتح (كتاب المناقب- باب قصة خزاعة: 10/423):
وَلَمَّا نَزَلْنَا بَطْن مَرٍّ تَخَزَّعَتْ * * * خُزَاعَة مِنَّا فِي جُمُوع كَرَاكِر.
وبطن مَرٍّ: بفتح الميم وتشديد الراء، من نواحي مكة. [معجم البلدان، ياقوت الحموي: 1/499].
و(الجُمُوعُ الكَراكِرُ): كناية عن جموع النوق والأباعر- جمع الجمع للبعير-، والكركرة : الصدر من كل ذي خف يقال برك على كركرته ، ويقال للجماعة من الناس.[المعجم الوسيط: 784].
*عَوْدٌ على بَدْءٍ:*
وبعْدَ بسطِ ما تقدمَّ ، بقي أن نورِد الخلاصة مقبوضةً مختصرةً:
فنلاحظ أن الروايات السابقة، مدارها على طرق ثلاث:
1- مسعر عن عمرو بن مرة عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن رجل من خزاعة، رواه عنهم:
· وكيع، به عنهم. (مسند أحمد: ح/23088)
· مسدد عن عيسى بن يونس به عنهم.(أبو داود، ح/4986).
2- سالم عن عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية، وفيه طريقان:
· عثمان بن المغيرة به، وعنه:
1. يزيد بن سنان، عن ابن مهدي، عن سفيان بن عيينة، عنه به.(مشكل الآثار للطحاوي، ح/5549).
2. ابن مهدي ، عن إسرائيل، عنه به.(مسند أحمد: ح/23154).
3. أحمد بن حمدان، عن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل، عن أبيه، عن ابن مهدي عن إسرائيل، عنه به.(معرفة الصحابة، لأبي نعيم:ح/ 7149).
4. محمد بن أبي كثير عن إسرائيل، عنه به.(سنن أبي داود، ح/ 4986).
· ثابت بن أبي صفية، وعنه:
1. علي بن عبد العزيز، عن أبي نعيم، عنه، به.( المعجم الكبير، للطبراني: ح/6215).
3- مسدد، عن عيسى بن يونس، عن مسعر عن عمرو بن مرة، عن سلمان بن خالد –الخزاعي-، وبه:
· معاذ بن المثنى، والفضل بن حباب. (المعجم الكبير، للطبراني، ح/6214).

وبعد هذا العرض المختصر، نرى أن الطريق الأولى، فيه انقطاع بعد سالم بن أبي الجعد، فقط أسقط الواسطة بينه وبين الرجل المبهم (الصحابي)، وهو من مجموع الروايات: عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية، فالحديث بهذا الإسناد منقطع، فهو ضعيف.
أما الطريق الثانية، فمنها طريقان:
الأولى: طريق عثمان بن المغيرة، وهي طريق صحيحة متصلة، رجال إسنادها ثقات.
الثانية: طريق ثابت بن أبي صفية، وعنه أبو نعيم، وعنه علي بن عبد العزيز، وثابت بن أبي صفية، ضعيف كما تقدم، فالرواية بهذا الإسناد ضعيفة.
أما الطريق الثالثة فمدارها عمرو بن مرة، وهو لم يسمع من الصحابة، كما تقدم تقريره، فالطريق منقطعة بين عمرو، والرجل المبهم، وعليه يكون الإسناد ضعيفا.
.
أما الحكم على الحديث بجملته، فهو صحيح، فإن الرواية من طريق عثمان بن المغيرة، لا انقطاع فيها، ورواتها ثقات.
*ü* *فخلاصة الحكم: أنَّ الحديثَ صحيح.*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيرا.
هل انتهيتَ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الأغا

أجل أيها المبارك.. هذا ما انتهيت إليه .. لكن لعل الجزء الأول غير ظاهر بأكمله.. وأظن التعديل قد تم والله أعلم.
وهذا هو الحديث بصيغة الوورد احترازا من عدم اكتماله في الكتابة هنا.
وقد أضفت لك حديثًا آخرَ قبله.. فلو أضفت ملاحظاتك في آخر المستند لاحترزنا من عدم اكتمال الكتابة هنا أيها الأخ الحبيب.. وأشكرك شكرا جزيلا على حسن أدبك واهتمامك بالأمر

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> =
> فنلاحظ أن الروايات السابقة، مدارها على طرق ثلاث:
> 1- مسعر عن عمرو بن مرة عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن رجل من خزاعة، رواه عنهم:
> · وكيع، به عنهم. (مسند أحمد: ح/23088)
> · مسدد عن عيسى بن يونس به عنهم.(أبو داود، ح/4986).
> 2- سالم عن عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية، وفيه طريقان:
> · عثمان بن المغيرة به، وعنه:
> 1. يزيد بن سنان، عن ابن مهدي، عن سفيان بن عيينة، عنه به.(مشكل الآثار للطحاوي، ح/5549).
> 2. ابن مهدي ، عن إسرائيل، عنه به.(مسند أحمد: ح/23154).
> ...


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.
اسمح لي ببعض الوقفات مشكورًا:
أولًا: قلتَ: "فنلاحظ أن الروايات السابقة مدارها على ثلاث طرق"! والصواب أن تقول: مدار هذا الحديث على سالم بن أبي الجعد واختلف عنه على أوجه:
الوجه الأول:.....(انظر علل الدارقطني في سرد الخلاف).
ثانيًا: فاتك ما أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في "الآحاد والمثاني" (2396) من طريق أبي حمزة الثمالي-ثابت بن أبي صفية-، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن عبد الله بن محمد بن علي، عن رجل من أسلم...الحديث.
ثالثًا: ثابت بن أبي صفية: وعنه: يزيد بن سنان...
والصواب: لو كان هناك اختلاف على ثابت: فتقول: ورواه ثابت بن أبي صفية، واختلف عنه: فرواه فلان كما عند "الطحاوي"... ورواه فلان ... وهكذا. ولا أفرع ما دام لم يختلف عنه.
وقد قلتَ هناك: أحمد في "المسند" عن ابن مهدي...ثم ذكرت طريق أبي نعيم وأعطيته رقمًا، ولا أدري ما هذا! والصواب: أن تقول أخرجه أحمد-ومن طريقه أبو نعيم-، فلا معنى لما صنعت بارك الله فيكم.
كما فاتك كلام الدارقطني على الحديث-ولا ينبغي أن يهمل أو يترك-، إذ قال في "العلل" (4/120 وما بعدها) وقد سئل عنه: "هو حديث يروى عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، واختلف عنه ؛ فقيل: عن الثوري، عن عثمان بن المغيرة، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن ابن الحنفية، عن علي، قاله أبو خالد عبد العزيز بن أبان، عن الثوري.
وقال إسرائيل، عن عثمان بن المغيرة، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن عبد الله بن محمد بن الحنفية، عن صهر لهم، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لم يذكر عليا.
ورواه عمرو بن مرة، وأبو حمزة الثمالي ثابت بن أبي صفية، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن رجل من خزاعة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
لم يذكر عليا، ولا ابن الحنفية.
وقيل: عن أبي حمزة، عن سالم، عن ابن الحنفية، عن بلال.
وقال محمد بن ربيعة: عن أبي حمزة، عن سالم، عن عبد الله بن محمد الأسلمي، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقول عمرو بن مرة أصح....". ثم ذكر أسانيده للحديث.

ولي عودة بإذن الله.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.
> اسمح لي ببعض الوقفات مشكورًا:
> أولًا: قلتَ: "فنلاحظ أن الروايات السابقة مدارها على ثلاث طرق"! والصواب أن تقول: مدار هذا الحديث على سالم بن أبي الجعد واختلف عنه على أوجه:
> الوجه الأول:.....(انظر علل الدارقطني في سرد الخلاف).
> ثانيًا: فاتك ما أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في "الآحاد والمثاني" (2396) من طريق أبي حمزة الثمالي-ثابت بن أبي صفية-، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن عبد الله بن محمد بن علي، عن رجل من أسلم...الحديث.
> ثالثًا: ثابت بن أبي صفية: وعنه: يزيد بن سنان...
> والصواب: لو كان هناك اختلاف على ثابت: فتقول: ورواه ثابت بن أبي صفية، واختلف عنه: فرواه فلان كما عند "الطحاوي"...ورو  ه فلان...وهكذا. ولا أفرع ما دام لم يختلف عنه.
> وقد قلتَ هناك: أحمد في "المسند" عن ابن مهدي...ثم ذكرت طريق أبي نعيم وأعطيته رقمًا، ولا أدري ما هذا! والصواب: أن تقول أخرجه أحمد-ومن طريقه أبو نعيم-، فلا معنى لما صنعت بارك الله فيكم.
> كما فاتك كلام الدارقطني على الحديث-ولا ينبغي أن يهمل أو يترك-، إذ قال في "العلل" (4/120 وما بعدها) وقد سئل عنه: "هو حديث يروى عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، واختلف عنه؛فقيل: عن الثوري، عن عثمان بن المغيرة، عن سالم بن أبي الجعد، عن ابن الحنفية، عن علي، قاله أبو خالد عبد العزيز بن أبان، عن الثوري.
> ...


هذا المنشور لا يظهر كاملا أعلاه

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الأغا

حفظك المولى .. وليتني أرى نقدك كاملا أيها الأخ الحبيب.. فإني متشوق إليه

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الأغا

هاك الحديث ومعه آخر.. احترازا من عدم اكتمال الموضوع.. فآثرت وضعه في ملف وورد.. لكون كاملًا.. ولو أضفت ملاحظاتك في أسفله ثم أعرد ارساله لكان حسنا.. فضلا منك لا أمرا عليك أيها الشيخ المكرم

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم.
سأنظر فيه، وسأدون ملاحظاتي، لكن لا تعجل علي، أخي الحبيب.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الأغا

زادك الله حرصا وعلما وأدبا.. أخي الكريم.. في الحقيقة: ما فاتني ما أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم.. فقد وقفت على الرواية، ولأنها طريق لا تقوي الحديث لوجود ثابت، فلم أستند إليها.
ثم إني وقفت على كلام الدراقطني كاملا..وكان الكتاب بين يدي حينذاك.. لكنني ربما لم أحسن استعماله.. لكن عجبت من تصحيحه طريقَ عَمْرِ بن مرة، مع انها منقطعة.. ولم أعلم مراده من ذلك.. ربما قصد أنه أصح الأوجه الضعيفة!! فقد وقفت عليه لكن لربما لم أوفق في فهم كلامه..، أو لأني رأيته يصحح طريقا ضعيفا.. فلجهلي به - رحمه الله تعالى- لم أحسن معاملة ما نقله ولم أدرك قيمته أيها المبارك.
وأشكرك على ما أنفقته عليّ من وقتك الثمين، وأسأل الله أن يبارك لك في وقتك ويحفظك ويوفقك.. ولا بأس.. فلن أعجل عليك بإذن الله تعالى

----------

